# Wearing Orthotics in Boots



## cameron_highlander (12 Dec 2007)

Question;

When you guys who have orthotics wear them in your boots, do you have just the orthotics, or do you place said orthotics on top of the insoles already in the boots (I.e. with the new combat boots and the issued insole with them)? I'm talking about professionally fitted orthotics if you have flat feet, like me. 

I'm trying to figure out my best course of action here. On one hand, it seems that wearing two insoles in a boot is a bad idea, but my boots fit properly when I do that. On the other hand, if I wore just thenorthotics I'd need to go in again to get new boots because they weren't properly fitted to me when I got them issued (rush rush as it always is, and they stretched out a lot during the summer and now are too loose).


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Dec 2007)

Bite the bullet and get new boots, properly fitted to your orthotics and your feet.  From my experience orthotics are generally made to go in footwear sans any other insole.


----------



## chrisf (12 Dec 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Question;
> 
> When you guys who have orthotics wear them in your boots, do you have just the orthotics, or do you place said orthotics on top of the insoles already in the boots (I.e. with the new combat boots and the issued insole with them)? I'm talking about professionally fitted orthotics if you have flat feet, like me.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out my best course of action here. On one hand, it seems that wearing two insoles in a boot is a bad idea, but my boots fit properly when I do that. On the other hand, if I wore just thenorthotics I'd need to go in again to get new boots because they weren't properly fitted to me when I got them issued (rush rush as it always is, and they stretched out a lot during the summer and now are too loose).



It's generally accepted once you get new orthotics, you get new boots. When you're fitting the MKIII combat boots, you want a tight pair to squeeze into. They usually stretch about two sizes.

That being said, if you're stacking your orthotics on top of the issued (Read: Garbage) mesh insoles, you're shouldn't be doing any harm in the short term. The insoles are hard and flat.


----------



## Eric_911 (12 Dec 2007)

I agree, they should have never sized you with the "stock" insoles inside. 

I made the mistake on myself when trying on my desert boots, when I had to wrestle with the orthodics to get them in the boots, it occured to me.

I would say that wearing insoles and orthodics at the same time may cause you some problems down the road. Remember that some of these "stock" insoles have arches on them already. This would alter the angle at which your orthodics were designed to support your feet. (IMO a little bit of a problem, unless the Bow-legged look works for you  )

Also they may slip/shift against each other, plus the bottom insole would also undoubtedly retain a lot of moisture (~stench~)

I second Hatchet Man, go in and resize.


----------



## chrisf (12 Dec 2007)

I missed the part where he specified "new combat boots". I'm assuming it's the new GP boots. If there's any arch in the insole that comes with them, don't stack them with your orthotics. If you've got to do somthing until you can get your boots exchanged, get a pair of "odour eater" type insoles, or even the insoles from the MKIII boots... somthing flat.


----------

